# Kaiser Exam # 116



## clemente (Mar 31, 2008)

For those that did the kaiser exam, did u get his answer for question 116.

this is the transformer connected in parallel on the primary side question.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Mar 31, 2008)

I'll take a look at it when I get home if you don't already have an answer by then.


----------



## nmjwolf (Mar 31, 2008)

This one got me right away as well.... Remember that the peak-to-peak voltage is twice the peak voltage. So you have to divide his given voltage by 2 then convert to RMS.

From wikipedia:

Peak values can be calculated from RMS values from the above formula, which implies Vp = VRMS × √2, assuming the source is a pure sine wave.

Thus the peak value of the mains voltage in the USA is about 120 × √2, or about 170 volts. The peak-to-peak voltage, being twice this, is about 340 volts.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## clemente (Mar 31, 2008)

great help once again guys.

Vpp is twice the peak voltage, so we divide the given voltage by 2.

from that value we then convert to rms.

the way he explained it was a little bit confusing.

thanks again.


----------



## BamaBino (Sep 9, 2010)

clemente said:


> great help once again guys.
> thanks again.


Ditto !


----------

